# The mad tablesaw



## Yankee Projects (Jan 8, 2008)

Help. My tablesaw is mad at me. I build alot of flag case for the military at my base. When I am mittering the boards (they are 2 3/8 high) sometimes the piece I am cutting off falls or get caught on the blade and the table saw throws, I mean throws the scrap piece of wood at the wall with a good amount of force. How can I stop this before something bad happens? I am stand off to the side to make sure I do not get hit. I am using an Inca mitter with a 80 tooth Freud cross cut blade on a General table saw. It only happens when I cross cut wood at that hieght (2 3/8). Any answers? Help!!!


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

My first thought was that if you could use a cross cut sled, the rear of the sled would prevent the throwback. But you are using the incra. Instead of the incra could you make a sled but have the back at a 45 angle or somehow mount an angled back support to the base of a sled that would support both sides of the cut?


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

on second thought, would the angled support on the cutoff side of the blade just drive the cutoff piece into the blade making matters worse?


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Change your throat plate to zero clearance one that will help. And like Daveb said use a cross cut sled.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yankee Projects said:


> Help. My tablesaw is mad at me. I build alot of flag case for the military at my base. When I am mittering the boards (they are 2 3/8 high) sometimes the piece I am cutting off falls or get caught on the blade and the table saw throws, I mean throws the scrap piece of wood at the wall with a good amount of force. How can I stop this before something bad happens? I am stand off to the side to make sure I do not get hit. I am using an Inca mitter with a 80 tooth Freud cross cut blade on a General table saw. It only happens when I cross cut wood at that hieght (2 3/8). Any answers? Help!!!


How much of you blades teeth are above the survice of the cut. I would try setting that and see if it make a difference. It sounds like the waste is getting caught high on the blade and that is why it is throwing them rather then bubbling along the side. I take it the you have removed all the fangled:icon_smile: saftey gear that says do not remove as it may cause inury and even death.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

ZERO Clearance insert. Great thing you are doing. Keep ONLY the height ofa tooth above the surface you are cutting


----------



## Adrian (Dec 28, 2007)

A couple of thoughts here. 

Does your saw have a riving knife or a proper splitter on it? Is it adjusted properly.

Second one is the zero clearance insert. You can quickly see if this is a problem by using blue painters tape on the insert that is already installed. Just cover the open areas as close to the blade (at the proper cutting height) as you can.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy fix Place a piece of thin plywood like panaling or louan ontop of the saw, clamp it down, and then raise your blade the hight you need to make your cut. That will give you a zero clearanceon both sides of the blade.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Use a chop saw and leave blade down untill it stops!!! Rick


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

pianoman said:


> Use a chop saw and leave blade down untill it stops!!! Rick


Ditto!!!

I have always failed to see the point of doing miters on a TS, I do all mine on a chopsaw and they turn out great!


----------

